# HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €



## Black_Beetle (17. Juni 2008)

*HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*

Brand New Powercolor Radeon HD 4850 RV770 512MB GDDR3 bei eBay.de: For Desktops (endet 17.06.08 16:16:50 MESZ)

Nach meiner morgenlichen Suche habe ich das gefunden. Die Karte wird als Sofortkauf für 199 US Dollar angeboten. Dies entspricht zirka 130 Euro. Der Versand nach Deutschland ist mit 54,99 Dollar angegeben wurden. Dies entsprechen zirka 30 Euro.

Von den angegebenen Spezifikationen habe ich noch ein Bild für faule gemacht.

P.s. Sorry das ich nicht mehr schreiben konnte nur ich stecke nun unter Zeitdruck...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alkirk (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*

Nette Leistungswerte, mich wundert aber das nur DDR3 drauf sind. Preis ist recht ok find ich.


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*

*Bitte mal nach PCGHX-News verschieben
*


----------



## Lee (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*



alkirk schrieb:


> Nette Leistungswerte, mich wundert aber das nur DDR3 drauf sind. Preis ist recht ok find ich.


Auf der HD4850 wirst du nichts anderes als GDDR3 finden  Nur die 4870er wirds mit GDDR5 geben...


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*

wenn der Preis auch so in Deutschland umgesetzt werden würde könnte ich damit leben


----------



## Taigao (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*

So hier nun auch noch mal die Karte gibts bei uns in Bochum zu Kaufen ist im Laden vorhanden der Preis beträgt : 162.99 
Den Link zum shop findet ihr hier 8) : SILICON-COMPUTER


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*

Solange es keinen direkten Vergleich zu Nvidia gibt würd eich noch langsam machen mit kaufen


----------



## blub19 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*

mix computer 149.70€ +versand


----------



## push@max (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*

Ich weiss nicht ob Alternate bereits gestern offiziel den Verkauf der HD4850 gestartet hat, allerdings bietet das Versandhaus heute einige der heiß ersehnten Karten an. Auf die HD4870 muss noch einige Tage gewartet werden, zurzeit steht der 8 Juli im Raum.

ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: HD4850 bei Ebay für 130 €*

Meine 4850 von Asus für 145€ macht sich heute oder morgen schon auf den Weg zu mir.
Die Karte sieht echt hammergeil aus. Das Design is einfach....lekka! Fast zu schade das nen Zalman VF1000 drauf kommt. Accelero passt ja wegen HTPC Case nicht.


----------

